# Best Case for Canon TCs



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2014)

What case(s) do you use to keep your extenders in?

I find the Lowepro 8x6 to be the perfect solution for both the 1.4X and 2.0X.

The 2.0X only just fits, but the little case offers perfect protection for when travelling or moving around.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> What case(s) do you use to keep your extenders in?
> 
> I find the Lowepro 8x6 to be the perfect solution for both the 1.4X and 2.0X.
> 
> The 2.0X only just fits, but the little case offers perfect protection for when travelling or moving around.


I'm not sure if that's the one I use, but I have a LowePro lens case and it holds my 1.4x III + EF 12 extension tube II + 2x III perfectly with just a bit of extra room, so the EF 25 II also fits. I keep them attached the extension tube as I find it saves a lot of time when swapping them out.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 19, 2014)

The case for the 300 f/2.8 has nicely shaped pockets for them... 

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I find the Lowepro 8x6 to be the perfect solution for both the 1.4X and 2.0X.



I'm not a huge fan of the 'new' regular case sizes (ok, they're not really new anymore). I do have a couple of 8x6 cases, one holds both the EF 12 II and EF 25 II extension tubes (tight fit), the other holds my TruGlo red dot sight. I've got a 9x13 which is just perfect for my RRS BH-55 LR. I also have an 11x14 which I got for the 70-300L, but it's not a good fit (barely tall enough, tripod ring won't fit; by comparison, the Lens Exchange 100AW holds the 70-300L with collar, and feels less bulky). So, I have several of the newer cases, and I don't really use them for lenses! OTOH, the old 1W case works well for many lenses – 17-55, 24-70, 24-105, 16-35, TS-E 24, where the current cases are too big or too small. 

Back on topic... For the TCs, I use the old-style Lowepro Lens Case 1N – it was designed and is a perfect fit for the 1.4x+2x combo, even came with a little padded disc to go between the TCs. It's a pity they discontinued it.


----------

